# Setup Home Wifi



## jamesbond007 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a cable internet connection and a Laptop. Now I wanted to make it a wireless connection and so I purchased a broadband wireless router. I created a profile called MyWifi and my laptop wifi card is able to connect to that profile but I get an error WPA/WPA2 Personal Authentication failed. I am being asked to enter  Wireless Security Password, I don't remember entering any pass or key while creating my profile. I refered intel ProSet wireless troubleshooting and there I came to know that the network key should match the wireless access point key. The only thing I remember entering while creating my profile is the PIN number of my broadband wireless router. Kindly help me in this regard.
I am able to ping my router (192.168.1.1) but I am unable to open the router setup page in my browser. Urgent help is required !!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2007)

Connect using the ethernet cable login to your router and change the key. Pls reffer to Infra_red_dude's wifi tutorial.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62567


----------



## nix (Nov 10, 2007)

hmm...
first off, every wireless router has a default username and password. enter that and you should be able to get through...refer your router manual or the manual on the CDROM you got with it. 
 try this and let me know if it works.. every router has a default password. you shoud be able to find it if you look closely...


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 10, 2007)

@nix
I know the user name and pass for my router but that will only be of use only I am able to go to the router setup page i.e 192.168.1.1 in browser!!
I am able to ping 192.168.1.1 but I am unable to open it in my browser


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

^^^ just connect the router via ethernet cable , disable wifi and do the configuration.. once done remove the cable and enable wifi..


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 10, 2007)

Which cable should I use a normal ethernet cable or a cross over cable and what s the difference between the two and when to use them ??


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ you should use a normal cable..  crossover cable are used when one  want to connect just two PC's with out a router in a ad-hoc config.


----------



## nix (Nov 10, 2007)

hmmthats strange... refer to the company manual on what to do if the router page is not opening...my router has a FAQ on that ... it should work. 

here 's a summary on how to hookup the router, in case you've made a mistake...
connect the wire which comes from the ISP to the router. you have to put in the hole which is blue color...
then connect the wireless router to the modem..using the cable that was provided to you with the wireless rouer. put one end of it in any one of the 4 ports/holes/slots on the wireless router. put the other end to the modem. is this how you have connected it??


----------

